# What Do You Call This Color?



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

I haven't posted here for awhile, so I am hoping I still remember how to post photos.

I am listing my foster kittens on Petfinder, but I am not sure what to list them as. 

What do you call this color?










I think this one is a Seal Point?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, I'm not sure but that kitten in the bottom picture is GORGEOUS. I'd scoop him/her up in a heartbeat.


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

The top picture looks like maybe a Blue Cream Point? And the bottom picture would be a Blue Point since the colors are diluted. Seal Point is much darker


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness they are gorgeous! If I didn't have a 2-cat limit I'd be tempted to take them off your hands, 

Pointed cats are tricky because their colors darken as they age. I am not really an expert on them, and I think we have a siamese breeder on here who'd know better, but the second one to me looks like seal or blue? I am leaning towards blue because the colors are more blue-grey, while seal is more brown-tinted.

The first one looks like a tortie-point, or maybe a tortie-lynx point, in blue I think?


----------



## prairienights (Sep 10, 2009)

Aww, adoooorable!!!

They are both "pointed cats." The first is a "blue cream tortie point." Or a "diluted tortie point." Same thing, different names. Genetically, she's a tortoiseshell, a black and orange cat (black and orange genes are on the X chromosomes; she has two X chromosomes as a female, one black, one orange, both are expressed). The black and orange is "diluted" by another gene which turns the black into the blueish grey and the orange into cream. The pointed gene restricts the color to the points. So a blue cream tortie point 

The second is a blue point cat (I think some people call it lilac point). It's a genetically black cat (either X(black)X(black) if it's female or X(black)Y if it's male). Like the tortie point, it carries the dilution gene which turns the black into "blue." And also, the pointed gene which restricts colors to the points. 

A seal point is a black cat with no dilutions and the pointed gene, so it would look like your blue point only with black instead of blue. The "pointed gene" is called the himalayan gene, and it's actually a form of albinism. It restricts pigment based on temperature. The body parts that stay hot stay white. The body parts that get cooler (face, ears, tail, legs) will show pigment. All pointed cats are born white since they've been toasty in their mamma. They get darker as they get older (both of these cats will most likely get darker), and many pointed cats are darker in the winter than in the summer.

In short, Kitty #1 = Blue Cream Tortie Point (or Diluted Tortie Point).
Kitty #2 = Blue Point (or Lilac Point).


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

That's the most interesting thing I've read all day. I need a book on cat genetics. I didn't know any of that (but I'm not a breeder or anything so maybe that's why haha)!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Prairienights ~ Wow! Thanks for all that information. That really helped and makes a lot of sense.

Now I can get these kitties posted and hopefully they will find their own homes soon.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Oh snap! You live in Eagan, where my brother just moved from (he moved from Eagan to Maple Grove) ..dang its hard to know your so close but I think im at my limit! Not fair!


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

cute!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

Morquinn ~ There is always room for another kitty! J/K 

I think it is wise to stop when you know you are at your limit. I learned the hard way. That one more cat can change everything.


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

> Morquinn ~ There is always room for another kitty! J/K
> 
> I think it is wise to stop when you know you are at your limit. I learned the hard way. That one more cat can change everything. :smile:


Yeah, im not at my "cat limit" I just think im at my limit at this point in time, with my place, my younger children, my work schedule, stuff like that. Our city pet limit is 4, and you best bet if I had more space, my children were older and more time, I would have my "city limit" lol


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Blue-cream point Siamese-mix, medium hair.
Blue point Siamese-mix, medium hair.

They both look too fuzzy to be shorthairs. A couple of cuties for sure!


----------



## lyttleravyn (May 5, 2010)

Braxen said:


> That's the most interesting thing I've read all day. I need a book on cat genetics. I didn't know any of that (but I'm not a breeder or anything so maybe that's why haha)!


Oddly enough I just picked up a bargain book on cats from Barnes & Nobles yesterday for $10 and it has an awesome section on genetics. I bought it for the body type, head shape, eye color and color/pattern charts, but the genetic section was really interesting! It's called "Legacy of the Cat."


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

Gimme. Now.


----------



## BT1 (May 11, 2010)

NJgroomer said:


> Oddly enough I just picked up a bargain book on cats from Barnes & Nobles yesterday for $10 and it has an awesome section on genetics. I bought it for the body type, head shape, eye color and color/pattern charts, but the genetic section was really interesting! It's called "Legacy of the Cat."


I'll have to look into it. Thank you


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

That is getting really specific for PetFinder. Most of the ads I have seen would just say "Siamese" or maybe "Blue Siamese" to lure the attention of enthusiasts for that breed and leave the umbrella quite open since they are mixed kitties without pedigrees. If you are showing pictures, it's not required you get too specific as to the coloration. A lot of people reading your add may think it's the breed vs the color pattern. Most people just care about breed because they think it adds monetary value and prestige to the cat.

Nevertheless, I don't think you will have any trouble homing those 2. They are very cute.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh I want them both! Sooo cute.


----------

